

Five Ways Obama Could Govern Like a Startup - nlwhittemore
http://socialentrepreneurship.change.org/blog/view/the_entrepreneurial_presidency_five_ways_to_govern_like_a_startup

======
lsb
If it's like a startup, does that mean that there's a >90% chance of failure?

Or do you just mean, 5 ways to govern _well_?

------
josefresco
Please no, the LAST thing I want is our President running this company like a
VC funded startup.

~~~
dotcoma
but like a self-funded one, that'd be great!

~~~
aaronblohowiak
... starting trillions in the hole? No thanks.

~~~
dotcoma
well, not much you can do about that...

------
vaksel
if he governs like a startup...does this mean we no longer have to pay taxes?

~~~
oconnor0
Sure, and it means we get to take part in profit sharing, or in this case debt
sharing.

